# acid reflex



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how can you tell when your dog has acid reflex?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What makes you think acid reflex instead of simple indigestion? Constant belching?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

spits food after eating


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet diagnosed Zarita with reflux when I told her that Zarita would put her head down, and up would come the fluid/meal. As she has gotten older, it is only the milk that she has problems with occasionally. NO gagging, coughing anything like that. It just comes up. She also very often, will be seen swallowing when she has not had anything to eat. It comes up, and she reswallows it. She is on Pepsid 1/4 pill a day.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> My vet diagnosed Zarita with reflux when I told her that Zarita would put her head down, and up would come the fluid/meal. As she has gotten older, it is only the milk that she has problems with occasionally. NO gagging, coughing anything like that. It just comes up. She also very often, will be seen swallowing when she has not had anything to eat. It comes up, and she reswallows it. She is on Pepsid 1/4 pill a day.


i heard it can be given twice a day did she lick alot when she did it.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> i heard it can be given twice a day did she lick alot when she did it.


Missy has been getting pepcid ac 20 mg,an 1/8 of a pill twice a day.This was the specialist instructions.Hope this helps you.Missys throwing up is different.Its at no particular time.Its anytime of the day or night.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you giving her dairy products? Maybe the dairy is causing it? 

I just found this article:

Dog Acid Reflux Symptoms, Treatments | Canine Acid Reflux Causes


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

no she is allergic to whey and milk


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

missydawn said:


> Missy has been getting pepcid ac 20 mg,an 1/8 of a pill twice a day.This was the specialist instructions.Hope this helps you.Missys throwing up is different.Its at no particular time.Its anytime of the day or night.


i been giving her 1/4 pepcid ac 5mg twice a day along with Metoclopramide once a day


----------

